# amazonia and co2



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

just wondering, i got my hand on a cheap-enough-for-me-to-buy co2 tank and i put it on my newly set up 36 bow that has the contents of one bag of amazonia in it. the tank's ph dropped to the lowest reading on the co2 test chart...normally without the co2 the ph stays around 6.6-6.4 which is really good! is perfect for my tank's inhabitants...will i have to skip on the co2 and maybe do some ferts? experience/comments/suggestions welcome!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

It's fine. My test kit reads 6.0 with amazonia and co2.

Ph changes due to co2 don't really matter. 

Fertilize the water column in conjunction with your co2 and aqua soil. Without knowing your plants and amount of light I can't say anything more specific than that. If its low light with plants like Java fern and crypts and anubias primarily, adding traces might be enough, with the macro nutrients being supplied through your inhabitants and feedings if your stocking level is decent (sounds like it probably is since you're concerned over your livestock) 

Never skip on Co2 ; )


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

so you are saying that going from the bluest reading, 7.6 to the yellowest reading 5.something will not hurt the fish in any way?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I dont know what test kit you are using, but I am saying that adding co2 will affect the ph but this gas-induced ph change is not goingto affect the fish. It is NOT the same as adding peat to your filter or using a rock that can harden the water, which will lower and raise the ph respectively and that type of ph change can affect fish. 

Now, that being said, add enough co2 until your drop checker is green. Don't add as much co2 as you like just because I said that ph changes due to co2 don't bother fish. You can still asphyxiate your fish if you overdose the co2.

In my case, my test kit does not measure below six, so my ph In my tank during the day always reads 6.0. It could really be 5.something. My tap/well water has a ph of 6.8 IIRC.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Correct, co2 induced ph swings are not a problem for live stock.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Really? I would like to learn more on the subject. Could you please provide more information on why pH swings due to CO2 injection will not affect fish. Thank you!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thank you for the explanation guys! im shocked to know that and glad because i now know that ic an add co2 to my tank


----------

